# how much is YOUR board??????????



## Carolineeeee

SO, i was just wondering how much peoples board costs around the world.I myself have a pretty sweet deal, i help out with the lesson program at my barn once a week and in turn i only pay $120 a month(including feed).Oh! and i live in California (United States).


So its your turn! say where you live and how much you pay for board.
Even include a picture if you want! (ps. i dont mean to be nosey, i am just curious )


----------



## Klassic Superstar

I pay 450 and work off 50 a month so normally it's 500


----------



## amp23

Pasture board, including blanketing, feeding, food/hay, at my barn is normally 350 but Hunter is a lesson horse and I help out, so I pay 200. At the stables I work at, full board is 650, including pretty much everything.

And I live in southeast Georgia, US


----------



## Iseul

The average around here in Western Pennsylvania is around $250 a month for full care.
My BO went from $240 for full turn-out, two feedings a day, stalled at night (or day) and in bad weather (or a run-in) to $320 because she was getting low on money and had too many horses..she ended up closing and has 4 horses left (and two still boarded (renting the bottom fields and run-in shed) since they've been with her for 10+ years) in November.

I was looking at boarding at my friend's house (35+ acres) with a run-in for $100 and my share of hay for full care with feed. Ended up somehow getting his mum to despise me and forbid me on her property, so that never worked out...but then I looked at another place a few minutes (riding) down the road from him that was $150 self-care but included turn-out/in. I ended up not boarding anywhere and am still leasing at the same barn I've been at since my dad was the one who was to fund my horsey stuff and he passed. All I can say is I'm very glad I didn't buy a horse, because I would've been starving myself and never sleeping trying to get enough funds to keep it. D:
But..I guess I rambled a bit. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

I do work around the ranch to keep my board down but generally its about 135 this month it was 115 though :]. We aren't anything fancy but the horses get fed,watered and well cared for so I love it anyways.Oh and I'm located in Inyokern,Ca.


----------



## cowgirl928

I pay 140/month, that includes hay, turnout, huge arena, quite a few miles of pastures/trails, and a heated foaling barn when needed! The facilities aren't quite worth 140...I would rather pay 120 for what its worth but hey its only 5 minutes away from home! 

Aaaaand I live in Mandan, ND


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch

I charge 525.00 includes full board feed turnout blanketing booting fly spray some suppliments grooming and worming holding vet/farrier. Indoor arena plus 2 outdoor arenas 12x12 to 15x15 matted stalls unlimited hay and feeding 2x's day I live in NH


----------



## tinyliny

our area is very expensive; pasture board, no graining (once a day alfalfa), no blanketing , no arena, no stalls, but 40 acres to live free on 24/7 and that's 500$


----------



## CLaPorte432

tinyliny said:


> our area is very expensive; pasture board, no graining (once a day alfalfa), no blanketing , no arena, no stalls, but 40 acres to live free on 24/7 and that's 500$


OUCH! :shock:


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

I'm in NY and I pay $175 for self care I have to provide grain and shavings. Hay is included.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch

wow TINY thats actually outrageous what exactly does the 500 pay for if no stalls grain etc etc? 500.00 is more then a 200% profit lol What part of WA you in?


----------



## yadlim

I am not far from tinyliny, about an hour North. I have a fantastic deal. Each of my two are stalled at night, and turned out every day, rain or shine (which is important in an area where it rains 300 days a year). They are fed enough hay that I can't find any ribs - he's not fat, he's fluffy! She holds for, and schedules, the farrier. I buy the yearly shots off them when they buy in bulk, and they administer. 

I provide any supplements and minerals/salt. They will put blankets on and off as well as fly masks. 

There is an indoor arena - with just dirt for footing and a soggy corner, but great for those days when you just don't want to ride in the rain. Down the road about two miles are LOTS of trails - but the roads are a bit dangerous.

The place is not fancy. It is not pretty, but they are working on that. For new boarders, I believe the price is $300 a month... I'm not going to say what I pay, just that I convinced her that she was way undercharging.


----------



## Lins

I just pay for the cost of hay  I became really good friends with my BO so I help with maintenance, babysitting, fencing, bur removal, taking care of the dogs, lol I do a lot to help out but its fun  I live in Manitoba. And my horse has huge fields with knee high grass, a barn with stalls, tack room, free hoof trims, smaller pens for when he's being worked lots, a round pen, and an outdoor riding ring. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHSam

SW Mo. $85 for pasture with round hay bales. Barn Owner lives on site. Indoor riding pen and grooming tack areas. 

This is a sweet deal bc I bought the horse from him. If he takes boarders they are a bit more. 

To show my appreciation, I cheerfully help with chores and offer to check all the animals when he is gone for the day.


----------



## WesternBella

Summer: $200 Winter: $300 

My brothers horse (used for lessons to work off his board) is $100 )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## teamfire

I live in Burnaby, BC (20 minutes away from Vancouver) and I pay $175 for self board. 

Not that I have my pony in there yet, lol.


----------



## WesternBella

Lins said:


> I just pay for the cost of hay  I became really good friends with my BO so I help with maintenance, babysitting, fencing, bur removal, taking care of the dogs, lol I do a lot to help out but its fun  I live in Manitoba. And my horse has huge fields with knee high grass, a barn with stalls, tack room, free hoof trims, smaller pens for when he's being worked lots, a round pen, and an outdoor riding ring.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hey MB friend! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

I think my aunt pays $150 for Regen at the barn.


----------



## WesternBella

VT Trail Trotters said:


> I think my aunt pays $150 for Regen at the barn.


That's pretty good actually 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

Yep, Regen has a rough paddock, large "field" and they got stables for when the weather gets nasty, very nice place too.


----------



## WesternBella

I love that name ) how cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Pasture board, self care, $100. My facility also offers stall or paddock self care for $150. It isn't far from where I work/live so it works for me. Good trainer on premises and an INDOOR ARENA!!!


----------



## xxdanioo

My board is $230- $241.50 with GST. I have a cheaper board though than the others out there. He gets to stay in the pasture (unless i need him inside or in a paddock for some reason), we have an indoor and outdoor arena, round pen, grooming stalls, heated tack room and lounge. I was working board off in the fall, and doing lessons in the summer. I'm in southern Sask.


----------



## midnighthighway

Im in colorado.. i board for free cause its basically a big pasture with a run in shed/barn thing. impossibly small arena and nice round pen. the 4h barn in town at the fairgrounds is $15/30 per stall depending on which barns. full self care/ "mare motel" kind of barns. the expensive boarding ranches are $100 something (self care /half self care) and $400-500 something (full care by staff and indoor arena).


----------



## olivjea

I'm in Wisconsin. Milwaukee area, and pay $275. which is the cheapest around my area for like 20 miles.


----------



## MyLittleHunter

I'm in eastern NY and I pay $360 a month where I board. It includes basically everything and I love the barn and the people there


----------



## DuffyDuck

Germany, NRW, Wegberg-

I pay €210 a month, thats without tax. Includes feed 2/3 time daily, adlib hay, muck out, fields, shavings once a week.

€1 a day extra for horse walker.
And I also op in for extra shavings, so extra €30 a month.

Normally pay around 290 with all the added extras. We have walker, round pen, indoor school, viewing gallery/canteen, outdoor area, and the fields are huge.



20 minutes up the road, its 300 self board.


----------



## Saranda

I'm from Riga, Latvia.

My horse is 24/7 pasture boarded, the price includes mucking, free-choice ecological hay, feeding grain with supplements of my choice once a day, salt, use of outdoor arena, noticing me immediately on any important occasion, use of heated tack room and a great BO. 150$ a month.


----------



## justjump

$625 For basically a stall, 4 free lessons, feed/hay/watering, stalls cleaned once a day, shavings, and blanketing/taking blankets off. Everything else is a separate fee. There's also no turnout, so I have to do that myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## autumnheart

I really like this thread. Very interesting to see what everybody pays. 
At the stables I used to take lessons at, the board is $425 a month, $380 if you clean out your own stall. I'm not sure what's included, but it is a really nice place. I'm also in Ohio.


----------



## Jumperforjoy

I pay 220/month, nothing fancy but huge pasture (lots of trees, shelter auto waterer) max 8 horses, all extremely friendly (horse will be removed if a bully) small unheated barn, good size indoor arena and amazing care, they treat them like their own  hay during the winter and grass during the summer. No grain but my mare doesn't need it haha! If I need to paddock my mare during the summer (fat pen ahaha) it's 275 good quality hay, shelter auto water, good sized paddock.

I am located in Alberta Canada, but I know I am getting a great deal, most places for same care/facilities is at least 300-350 for pasture.


----------



## fkonidaris

I"m about 30 min east of Pittsburgh, PA and pay $250/mo. That includes daily stall cleaning, feed/hay 2x day, outdoor arena, 85+ acres, trails, daily turnout, supplements given, blanketing, worming, vet and farrier scheduled.


----------



## Ink

Very interesting thread. It's amazing how the rates vary from region to region.

I live in middle TN and pay $175/month for board. This is 24/7 turn out, but I do have a stall available bring the horse in if needed at no extra charge as long as I clean it afterward. They provide hay in the winter and grain once a day. I also have access to an indoor arena. 

It's nothing too fancy, but you can't beat the price around here. The barn I used to ride at charges $350, but they do provide 100% full care (stall during the day in summer and night in winter, feed twice a day, schedule farrier, etc.).


----------



## gothicangel69

I pay $350 a month for full care and that's a pretty good deal around here. Board includes stalled at night and during bad weather, individual turnout in decent sized paddocks, grained twice a day and fed hay three times a day, and outdoor arena. You have to buy your own grain though. Your usually looking at over 400 for this anywhere else, and 600-1000 for one with an indoor arena. Ps- I'm in atlantic canada.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CQTAN

I live in Australia and pay 364 aus dollars a month ... Which allows unlimited access , feed, rugging , auto water, electricity for night riding , use of all facilities including dressage area, round pen, 100 + acres for trail riding, enclosed riders rest area and bathroom facilities , covered wash bay, press and medical area , unlimited personal water ( in aus we pay for water) , he has a paddock all of his own of an acre and a half, electrically fenced for safety at night only. His paddock has been designed with larger horses in mind. They organsie vet to come out and chiro and farrier ( if you want) , they offer you a hand if you need it . On top of all that they are lovely , down to earth ppl with big hearts , some days the even have a coffee with me


----------



## karebear444

I live in Northeast WI and I pay $250 for stall board in the winter. This includes hay/grain/supplements fed twice a day, stalls and pastures cleaned daily and access to indoor arena (not heated), outdoor arena and fields and woods for trail riding. She goes in at night and outside during the day. I provide my own grain/supplement, they set up appointments for farrier, shots and dentist. I am responsible for blanketing. They have a heated office and bathroom which works great when I need to change clothes after work.

In spring after the mud dries up, I do rough board which is $200 a month. This includes hay/grain/supplements fed twice daily, turnout into pasture during the day, pastures cleaned daily and lean to. I also get access to the indoor, outdoor and trails.


----------



## calicokatt

I pay 200/month for up to 4 horses, but its just pasture board, I provide all feed, and do all maintenance myself. 
Kathy


----------



## DancingArabian

I don't pay for board. I work at the barn. I get to do most of his care myself.


----------



## princecharming

300 a month for 24/7 turn out grained twice a day, worming, access to indoor, outdoor, MILES of trails, free choice hay durning winter and for someone to fetch him form the field for farrier/vet. i do blanketing myself, but the people there are SO nice, they will do it if you cant make it for no extra charge

full stall board with the above with access to a stall is anywhere from 550-750 around here, my horse lives outside


----------



## Kawonu

For horses who remain in the pasture, it's anywhere from $250-$300 a month. I personally have no clue what it is to stall a horse, but I know it's not cheap. 

And my lucky butt gets to work off all of my boarding fee.


----------



## tinyliny

Man , why are things so expensive where I live? it's not fair. Gas is also really expensive here, even though we have refinieries nearby and all. What gives!?


----------



## MyBoyPuck

tinyliny said:


> our area is very expensive; pasture board, no graining (once a day alfalfa), no blanketing , no arena, no stalls, but 40 acres to live free on 24/7 and that's 500$


Wow, somebody actually has me beat!! I'm in overpriced Connecticut. $425 for pasture board with shelter, but that's with plenty of food & hay, 3 riding rings including indoor and trails.


----------



## MIEventer

I pay $300 a month for board. That includes a lot. 

He gets brought into the lower barn 3x a day to be fed in a stall. That includes 15lbs of feed a day, plus consistent round bales being put out. I get 2 arena's, a large outdoor and a large indoor. 200 acres of trails to ride on. 

I also can have staff take care of medical things when I cannot be there to do so. Thrush treatments, rain rot treatments, foot soaking for abscesses, etc, etc - whichever it is that he needs. The staff are wonderful and the barn/facility is amazing. We really appreciate the BO very much - she goes above and beyond her call of duty without penny pinching her boarders.

Also, I do not have to be there for Vet appointments or Farrier. I just let the BO know what needs to be done, and he's put on the list. The barn pays for the Farrier and/or the Vet, and then I get that charge on my next months bill. 

I LOVE my barn!


----------



## kcscott85

Great thread! It's interesting, hearing what others pay in different areas and what it includes...

I'm right off the coast of North Carolina and have an amazing barn. My two boys are pasture boarded, with a round bale always accessible, 20 lbs of grain/day for the both of them, blanketing (if needed), and holding for vet/farrier. Also included is free trailer parking, use of the large outdoor arena, the dressage arena, over 100 acres of trails, and 2 round pens. I pay $400/month total. Amazing deal- back in Chicago, basic board was $900. I'm staying here!


----------



## loveduffy

around here NY lower westchester the board is the cheapest $1025.00 that is full board were my horse is free well I work there and it is part of my pay


----------



## Carolineeeee

loveduffy said:


> around here NY lower westchester the board is the cheapest $1025.00 that is full board were my horse is free well I work there and it is part of my pay


Wow! $1025! though it is probably well worth it for the gorgeous scenery and trails in NY


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

Duff if you come 45 mins up to Poughkeepsie you could be paying $175
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fromthismoment

I'm from Alberta Canada. My horses are at two places only fifteen minutes apart. Icha's at a private barn, no indoor arena, pasture board. His blankets are switched for me. He comes into the barn very rarely, only if the weather is bad. I help out there and pay 200/month.
My other horse is at a full service dressage barn. About 625 a month for me there. Extras I pay for are beetpulp and hay cubes. 10 hour individual turnout. Hay fed four times a day, grain twice. Stalls picked twice daily. I usually pay about 450 and work 10-12 hours a month there. Lessons not included.


----------



## Nitefeatherz

I don't own a horse where I live since the board for one (even rough) is generally more than what people pay for their mortgage! Rough board at the barn I help out at (I know the owner) starts at $700 and goes up from there- no pasture boarding but they have turnout and there is no arena. That's a private barn and not a full facility (basically someone's backyard.) 

My friend rides at a barn that is $915 a month for full board, grass turnout (instead of dirt which is cheaper and involves a smaller stall that isn't as nice,) and access to an indoor wash stall. If you want your horse to get hay at night you get charged extra; if your horse gets grain you get charged extra; if you don't take care of your horses on holidays you get charged extra; if you don't turn your own horses out on holidays you get charged extra. If they do anything with your tack or the horse that isn't included in boarding fees (exercising your horse, bathing/washing/tacking up, etc,) you get charged extra. 

Lessons are not included- outside trainers come to the barn.

Some of the other facilities are $790 per month for full board unless you want turn out which is $60 more a month. 

IF you are lucky you can get a very ROUGH turn-out in someone's backyard- no amenities, paying for your own food/shavings/hay/EVERYTHING else- is usually $400-500. A very small area if you are lucky and its not in a good area of Long Island will sometimes go for $200-300- but they generally involve driving for a few hours out to Eastern Suffolk where there aren't as many people, it isn't as developed, and involves at LEAST an hour or two worth of driving (each direction- total of 2-4 hrs driving to the barn daily) depending on how far out you go! 

I'm on Long Island in NY.


----------



## emilienrocket

i live in quebec, Canada and i pay 340$ a month. includes turnouts, stall mucking, feeding, indoor arena, outdoor arena, and awsome trails, so pretty much evertthing. also if your horse needs more food and stuff its included aslong as its the same food they give. pictures bellow, 
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...81992201.19122.100003162508753&type=1&theater

my second horse is 10 minutes away. i pay 345. same as above withought the turnouts. pictures below

LES ÉCURIES C&R - INSTALLATIONS

Both amazing stables i have nothing to complain about


----------



## HippoLogic

I live in the north of The Netherlands.

I pay CAD $175 a month for a paddock with 24/7 hay, water and shelter. In that paddock are 7 other horses (ponies), so she has her own little herd. This is at a riding school so we also have an indoor area, warm and cold water to wash your horse, two outdoor area's, a very nice roundpenn (with is rare in the Netherlands, but I use it frequently), meadows and a outdoor terrain with is used for marathon (driving). Of course we have a nice little canteen, with is heated and wher you can get french fries, soda's, soup, coffee and so on for very low prices. Of course they provide a locker for my saddle and other tack.

I spent about CAD $ 120 on gas to get there (I just realize.... )

For Dutch standards I pay very little. In an other area I would be paying $260-$390 a month for such a place.


----------



## RedRacer7

My board is $125.00 a month and that includes 2 1/2 private acres for just my horse and he has two huge walk in stalls that I leave open for him to have 24 hour access to and I have a huge walk in tack room with a lock to be able to keep my stuff handy and right at the pasture when needed. I bring in his round bales and I handle the watering and feeding for him. Also have access to 80+ acres for trails and a large lighted outdoor arena. Also have my own small barrel setup in his pasture for when he is ready to be introduced to the pattern. He occasionally sniffs them and wonders if their going to move anytime soon lol but that way he is use to them and they don't alarm him. The private pastures are key code gate access only 24/7 so its peace of mind for me to know my boy is protected and safe. He has neighbors on the left of his pasture that are 2 geldings as well and he has about 150 cattle on the massive acreage to the right of his pasture so he has friends that he can see and be around at all times.


----------



## neonpony

I live in Socal and right now I pay $200 a month. It was $550 at my last barn, but I just moved him this month to someone's house (so not an actual boarding facility, though she does have two other boarders/arenas/full care/etc)


----------



## NicoleS11

We charge $200/month at our place. We only have a hand full of boarders because it is our private arena and dont want it over ran by a bunch of different people. Everyone that boards at our place is friends.

The $200 includes full use of the indoor arena which is usually empty, outdoor arena, buffalo/cattle to work, mechanical cow to work and miles and miles of trails. Hay is included and special feed/suppliments when requested but all the girls have theyre own pretty much. Plus...who ever takes the last beer from the fridge MUST, and i mean MUST replace it


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

I use to pay $500 for full board in FL. I now have them at home in NC- i pay about that for 2 horses now.


----------



## aqharyder

I pay $365 for pasture with two other horses and each has their own shelter. This includes hay twice daily, worming every 3 months, and the facilities are beautiful. Large indoor and outdoor arenas, round pen, and acres and acres of trails. I feel pretty fortunate as it is a really nice place. (California)


----------



## Gleek

$45.00 including electricity. You have to do everything though.


----------



## Alfie92

I live in the South Wales which is in the UK. I pay 60 per month and this includes 2 acres a shelter and a barn to store hay. I have to supply hay/shavings and feed my self. I am thinking about getting another horse and the price would till stay the same at 60 per month


----------



## wingana

$40 a week but i do everything myself lol


----------



## doubleopi

Tinkerbell lives in Oregon currently, so with full board it's $325, plus $300 for training. If she came to Alaska, $100 at the local fair grounds (IF you can get in for a pasture with a shelter and access to the outdoor arena and round pen) or upwards of $300 for _partial_ care, $425 for full... And those aren't even within driving distance! Best bet up here is to buy some property and build a barn yourself.


----------



## LValentina

NicoleS11 said:


> We charge $200/month at our place. We only have a hand full of boarders because it is our private arena and dont want it over ran by a bunch of different people. Everyone that boards at our place is friends.
> 
> The $200 includes full use of the indoor arena which is usually empty, outdoor arena, buffalo/cattle to work, mechanical cow to work and miles and miles of trails. Hay is included and special feed/suppliments when requested but all the girls have theyre own pretty much. Plus...who ever takes the last beer from the fridge MUST, and i mean MUST replace it


Can I come live in your barn?! haha (Like, I'll put a bed in a stall if need be :lol That's amazing.. I've been looking to get into cutting, and all the big barns with Cattle around here (Calgary) seem to be in the $500 or higher range..

sidenote - the beer rule also adds to the appeal of your place. :wink:

Anywaaaays... In September I'll be moving my boy into a nice place, not too fancy but a decent indoor arena, pretty much on the doorstep of the mountains so close to lots of wicket trails. He'll be outside, fed daily, blanket on/off if need be and it's going to be around $320. It's a little pricey but I really like the environment there, so I'm willing to pay a bit more for the use of an indoor arena, closer to home and nice people.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I pay $250 a month for partial care. Feed is included (as much as your horse needs to stay healthy, is how our BO puts it), but you have to clean your own stall and take care of your own water (although troughs are included). Turnout is $3 per day, per horse if you have the BO do it. We have free access to the turnouts whenever we want, though, if you want to turn your horse out yourself. Blanketing is another $3 per day, per horse if the BO does it. There are several awesome trails a short distance away, plus an outdoor arena with barrels, poles, and jumps, and a 50ft round pen with observation platform (since the round pen is more like a bull pen and completely enclosed). Stalls range anywhere from a 10X10 with attached run to open 15x30 stalls with shade/cover.


----------



## csimkunas6

When I lived in West Virginia, the barn I had my horse at had access to statewide trails, private trails, an arena, round pen, ponds, and full board. $275/month

Moved back to North Carolina, private trails, ponds, an arena, full board here is $385/month.


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx

I currently keep my horse at a friend's house, so I don't pay board. I just pay for her feed and all of her care.
At the barn where I ride for school, where I'll be moving my horse next semester, it's $650/mo for basic board (stall, feed, turnout). Pasture board is 375/mo and training board is 850/mo.


----------



## Drifting

I board at a co-op (I love co-op boarding!) It's 125.00$ a stall, I feed 3 times a week and supply my own feed and hay. All the boarders take turns feeding, turning out horses. If I want to blanket I am in charge of that, same with worming, holding, etc. But we border a state park and its absolutely a gorgeous farm and area. Full care board around here in north Maryland ranges from 250 - 625.00 depending if the place has an indoor.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter

I board two horses for someone. It is $75 each for full care, But owner supplys hay. I groom fly spray take 100% care of them. Heated water in the winter. Barn fan in the summer. The owner comes to see them once a month (but can come anytime they want). And they get a 24ft x 24ft barn just for the two of them free to go in and out whenever they want. Into a 1 acre pasture.


----------



## 1997magic

I have had a few differend prices over the years. One of the places was 300, another 250, but those wern't as nice as the others that I have stayed at costing 450 and 400. I am currently paying 400 at a very nice barn that I love. They provide all the service I need, and will adjust how they are caring for my horse whenever I ask. It is a private barn. We are allowed to board there because we have been working with the trainer there for years, even before I got a horse, and we know the owners very well. Right now, there are only two other people who are allowed to board there.


----------



## DressageDreamer

I pay $100 a month to rent pasture in Southern Oregon. That is for all 5 of my horses. However, I have to feed them, etc (self care). I also have to put up my own temporary shelter in the winter. I have a tack room and a place to tie the horses for bathing and grooming. Of course, it also belongs to my husband's family.......so that helps


----------



## Casey02

I interned at a barn where it was $800 a month!!! But that included some training (by well known trainers in our area), being fed twice a day, exercise, grain, stall, and whenever they could trun out. And let me tell you it was the finest of everything!


----------



## annabana27

I Pay $400 which is full board


----------



## stormyous

$255 for Full Care.


----------



## Back2Horseback

Saranda said:


> noticing me immediately on any important occasion


^^ Love that part just thrown in casually! Adorable (&, I might add, VERY important)...


----------



## harmony624

I live in Ontario, Canada and board at my old barn was $350 a month for a large box stall, indoor/outdoor arena to ride - but you had to schedule when you wanted to ride before hand - a field with 3-7 other horses. They provided feed, you just write up how much to give at each feeding. Lockers for tack. 24/7 hay outside, hay 2-3 times inside. Turnout about 8-10 hours a day.


----------



## Calash

I live in CA, I pay $240 right now and the place I want to move my horse to is also $240, both places include feed twice a day, cleaning once a day, for just a 12X12 stall it's cheaper, not sure how much, the place I want to go also has a covered lit arena!.....I do know that all the boarding places in my area JUST went up because hay just went up to $20 a bale and gas prices are horrible!!


----------



## 2BigReds

Board here just went up to $495 for a 12x14 covered pipe paddock. Full care and use of the facilities, plus free reign of both huge pastures for trail riding. I'm envious of what some of you are paying for full care and a larger space haha. Can't wait to move and stop paying CA prices! @[email protected]


----------



## Hidalgo13

At my current barn, 500$. That includes grain once and hay 3 times a day, turnout for a few hours every week if the weather is nice, and possibility to use the big indoor arena and 2 indoor showers. 

At the barn I am goign to start riding at, it's 560-570, something like that, but the horses get fed 5 times a day, stalls mucked, blanketing, turnout everyday if possible, lots of land and good facilities. (a big outdoor arena and medium sized indoor), xc course, trails.


----------



## mudpie

$250/mo.

He gets a pasture to himself, as much hay as he needs, blanketing and unblanketing depending on the weather, senior feed, and love! 

I just provide any supplements he needs and we're good!


----------



## reiningchic11

500 a month in a stall. Includes grain, full arena use, heated tack room, and the obvious hay, water and daily stall cleaning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2BigReds

Hidalgo13 said:


> At my current barn, 500$. That includes grain once and hay 3 times a day, turnout for a few hours every week if the weather is nice, and possibility to use the big indoor arena and 2 indoor showers.


$500 for turnout, graining AND hay 3x daily??? I'm moving to Canada... *faint*


----------



## equiniphile

I don't board, but I'll list what people pay at different barns around here.

*A hunter barn here is $410 + grain + blanketing + worming.
*An all-around English barn (gorgeous barn with two indoors), but the biggest complaint is that the twenty acres of turnout are never used) is $525.
*$295 for a pleasure riding facility


----------



## Derry girl

Am so glad Iv my own field lol some of them prices are scary.. here in Ireland, prices can go from next to nothing to a mortgage for your horse!

Cheapest I was in was a DIY yard, £12 per wk ($19) price included, your stable, a floodlite arena and a 6acre field to yourself.

Most expensive in this area that I know of .. £120 per wk! ($190) price included stable/bedding/feed/..2arenas, 10 acre shared grazing field, and a 20 acre field to ride in.... the yards very run down and the people arent very nice..

A friend of mine got work experience in a yard just outside Dublin. It was with one of the international showjumpers... to keep your horse there(full board) ..£1000 per wk!! roughly $1500...:shock:


----------



## JenniMay

I'm on the coast in Virginia & I pay 275.00/month for pasture board. I am currently paying a little less than the normal pasture board rate of 365.00/month. My BO gave me a little bit of deal b/c I "rescued" my mare---she was abandoned by her previous people who dropped her off & left her there.

This includes grain (although my mare only gets a very small amount of grain with her supplements in the a.m.---she is a very easy keeper), hay, blanketing, fly masks & fly spraying, wormer, hold for vet & farrier (although I usually take some time off from work on those days & hold myself), use of hot/cold wash stall, barn, dressage ring/round pen---everything. There is a large 3-sided run-in shed in her pasture & the barn staff are great & keep a good eye out on everyone.

Stall board is 500.00/month, for all of the above + stall with turnout about 9 hours of turnout per day.


----------



## With Grace

Wow im jealous of some of these low boarding costs! Im at 535 a month. Thats a stall with a run. No turn out available. But, stalls cleaned, horses fed 2x per day, wormed, grained, indoor and outdoor arenas.


----------



## minstrel

I don't pay anything for my horse's board. Instead he's on working livery, so in exchange for doing 5/6 adult riding lessons a week (the instructor is fab and really looks after the horses, and keeps him nice and fit!) I don't pay anything for his board. They also pay his feed costs, worming, shoeing and vets bills... and they do a ll the looking after when I'm away at uni during term time (only 8 weeks at a time here, then I'm home for six weeks). I also get use of the outdoor menage, jumping field and MILES of hacking when I'm home, and get my lessons free on him in exchange for doing some teaching/riding some of the youngsters when I'm home too. II really couldn't afford to keep him on a student's budget otherwise!


----------



## WesternJake

When I boarded this past summer at my 4-H leaders barn, I was paying $80 for board. When I get my next horse (or buy the one I'm currently leasing) he'll stay where he's at on about 1 1/2 acres and board is only $50 a month. There aren't any stalls though, it's just pasture board. 

Emily


----------



## rubyhorse

mine is at least 1300 per month


----------



## Kelly22790

$325/month in upstate NY
Full Care
Large Indoor Arena
Even larger Outdoor Arena
Both Arenas dragged twice daily (we have the best footing around here)
Green Pasture in Summer
Round Pen


ALSO * Horses go outside at 4am everyday. They come in at 4pm every day to freshly cleaned stalls. Fed and watered at 5pm & in the AM before they go out. Split up in smaller groups in paddocks during the day. Isle is blown out daily.


----------



## Spotted Image

Before I mention my board, I will stay this isn't common and I ran across this deal by chance needless to say I'm not moving my horses anytime soon.

The barn owner feeds two times a day. Their is an acreish pasture they run in during winter with a run-in. After the first cutting, he wants to open up to part of his hay pasture giving them about 6 acres more. Then he does all the hay too. We have no where to really ride but the Public Horse trails the land is on and the pasture. All we have to do is any work with our horses. It's full-pasture care, and we also buy grain, but he had to cut back on grain and hay because the horses was getting over weight. And we only pay $150 per horse, but this isn't common.


----------



## JazzyGirl

My board is 100$ a month haha... Im good friends to the family that owns the land. My horse gets feed, and watered. No indoor arena sadly, but there is a round pen! My horse has a big pasture and the land owner's horses to be with. Horses are outside 24/7 but have sheds/lean-to's to stay out of the terrible wind that comes every now and then. Horses get hay x2 and bread. I work off some of the board though, because its just a little farm with alot of horses, some goats, alot of diffrent birds, cows, and donkeys. Oh! And a mule haha. 

Sorta like a little patch of heaven for me... In Fort Collins, Colorado


----------



## Dragonrider

In NJ the prices vary quite a bit. I pay 360 for a private paddock with a run in shed, no stall, and they feed up to 2 quarts of grain and 3 flakes of hay twice a day. There is an indoor, a couple of round pens and a track (former TB training facility). There is also self care where you get a stall and a shared paddock but provide your own hay and grain and come to feed your horses yourself and that is 240. Full board is 600 with a stall, hay and grain, taking your horse in and turning out for you.

Other places I looked at nearby were 650-900 for full board if they had an indoor and small private places went from 250-400. Self care at private places was 100-200. Not many places have the paddock board option.


----------



## Lindze

Things happen around here a little different..........
Even with all the land around here, most of the horses in the area, about 30, are boarded on leased land from the Local Government District and the land is ran by a horse owners association, ran with a board and members. You have to be voted in to become a member. we have a smallish round pen, indoor riding area, public barn. Some also have private owned barns on the area, but all pasture is managed by the Horse Owners Association. We pay dues of $300.00 a year, $5.00/mnth for a tack shed if needed, only pay a damage deposit if we need a stall in the public barn. There is a well, in the summer, but in winter we have to haul from town, which is thankfully only a 2 mile drive. If we need power (where accessable) we pay an average of $20.00/mnth for a water heater, and a light. It is, of course, all self care.

I share a barn with a private owner. They don't charge me anything as I bought Paddy from them. They do morning feedings and I do evening, and when one goes out of town the other takes over both feedings. Being so remote, our hay is about $100.00 a round bale delivered, and usually costs about the same if you pick up, as we are roughly 8 hours north of the farms. (bales are usually between 1100 and 1500 lbs) So the cheapness of land use is offset by the expensive bales.... lol

Sorry for the long winded post! lol


----------



## ChristineNJ

In NJ the prices vary quite a bit. I pay 360 for a private paddock with a run in shed, no stall, and they feed up to 2 quarts of grain and 3 flakes of hay twice a day. 
Other places I looked at nearby were 650-900 for full board if they had an indoor and small private places went from 250-400. Self care at private places was 100-200. Not many places have the paddock board option.[/QUOTE]

Yes, New Jersey is quite expensive!! Full board ranges from $500 to $700 with field board being a little cheaper. Also, smaller stables are a little cheaper but some don't have a indoor or trails.
:-(


----------



## Back2Horseback

minstrel said:


> I don't pay anything for my horse's board. Instead he's on working livery, so in exchange for doing 5/6 adult riding lessons a week (the instructor is fab and really looks after the horses, and keeps him nice and fit!) I don't pay anything for his board. They also pay his feed costs, worming, shoeing and vets bills... and they do a ll the looking after when I'm away at uni during term time (only 8 weeks at a time here, then I'm home for six weeks). I also get use of the outdoor menage, jumping field and MILES of hacking when I'm home, and get my lessons free on him in exchange for doing some teaching/riding some of the youngsters when I'm home too. II really couldn't afford to keep him on a student's budget otherwise!


That sounds like such a wonderful situation for you both! He's being ridden while you are away (and with a trustworthy instructor looking over the riders to ensure no one is hard on him, etc...) and you can keep him for free! Then, when you are home with him, you can enjoy him all you want and his time is only "tied up" with the 5-6 lessons/week, and you know that folks are ALWAYS checking him, grooming him, and as you said, providing for ALL of his medical care whenever needed!

WHAT peace of mind you must have. You are truly blessed to have come into such a great situation for both of you! Is that a common practice in Ireland? I *so* wish something like that was possible here in the U.S. (or at least in Az, where I live...I haven't ever heard of anything situation THAT perfect, or I would have chosen to buy my own horse a long time ago--what a dream!). 

I am both envious AND very happy for you!:happydance:


----------



## CodeMonk

Calash said:


> I live in CA, I pay $240 right now and the place I want to move my horse to is also $240, both places include feed twice a day, cleaning once a day, for just a 12X12 stall it's cheaper, not sure how much, the place I want to go also has a covered lit arena!.....I do know that all the boarding places in my area JUST went up because hay just went up to $20 a bale and gas prices are horrible!!


Hay prices are killing me. It was around $10 a bale a little over a year ago, then went up to $20 a bale.
Outdoor corrals, half covered, about 10 x 30, fed twice a day, pens cleaned once a day.
Outdoor lighting so they can ride in the early evening (only one person currently does that though), 2 arenas to ride in, miles of trails (access is less than 1/4 from my stables. $225 - $300 month (There is one lady that has been here for 15 years, she pays the least (I believe loyalty should have some benefits).

I'm new here (this is my 3rd post) so I want to make it clear, this is not intended to be an ad, so I will not take any PM's from the members here asking about boarding. (Some music/guitar forums I am on are really really uhm..well...they ban if you say one minor, negative thing about some builder/company that may be a competitor, like "I don't like the red wire they used"). The Admin here probably knows what forum I am talking about  So I apologize if I sound a little paranoid 
Just trying to contribute to this thread.


----------



## minstrel

Back2Horseback said:


> That sounds like such a wonderful situation for you both! He's being ridden while you are away (and with a trustworthy instructor looking over the riders to ensure no one is hard on him, etc...) and you can keep him for free! Then, when you are home with him, you can enjoy him all you want and his time is only "tied up" with the 5-6 lessons/week, and you know that folks are ALWAYS checking him, grooming him, and as you said, providing for ALL of his medical care whenever needed!
> 
> WHAT peace of mind you must have. You are truly blessed to have come into such a great situation for both of you! Is that a common practice in Ireland? I *so* wish something like that was possible here in the U.S. (or at least in Az, where I live...I haven't ever heard of anything situation THAT perfect, or I would have chosen to buy my own horse a long time ago--what a dream!).
> 
> I am both envious AND very happy for you!:happydance:



I know how lucky I am, trust me! I wouldn't have him if it wasn't for the owner of the yard we're at - I worked for her for years before I got him, and kept my last horse there, so knew her very well, and when Fitz came up for sale she approached me and offered the livery deal we've got so that I could get him. He was one she'd bred herself, and she knew he was't getting on where he was, and that he and I had always gotten on really well when he'd been at hers, and she suggested I go try him out with the option of working livery for him. I had no intentions of having a horse while at uni, as I couldn't afford it, so having him at all is all down to her and the working livery situation!

It won't last forever - when I go to clinical veterinary school next year, he'll have to go with me, as I'll not be home often enough to see him otherwise, but in the meantime it is an ideal situation! I know a few people over here who do working livery - it isn't all that common, but you'll find one or two at most riding schools. It's a good way to help make ends meet and guarantee exercise and daily care of your horse, especially if you know and trust the instructor and yard manager, but for a lot of people it's very difficult knowing that you have no control over who rides your horse! It doesn't bother me, as I know the instructor wouldn't put anyone unsuitable on him, but it drives my sister nuts (she also does working livery for her horse, although a different deal as he does less work than mine does) that people whom she doesn't necessarily like end up riding her horse!

I don;t know whether it is something that happens in the states, but it may be worth asking at riding schools locally if it's something that interests you!


----------



## Adam

rubyhorse said:


> mine is at least 1300 per month


That 'thud' sound was my jaw hitting the desk. WOW!


----------



## grayshell38

$75 per horse for self care pasture board. No arena (yet), but there are cross ties in the barn and a wash rack. Plus it is private (I am the only boarder). 

Full care pasture board is $100 per horse if I provide hay, $150 if they provide it. Not a bad deal. And they are looking into setting up a 50x100 outdoor arena.


----------



## natisha

minstrel said:


> I know how lucky I am, trust me! I wouldn't have him if it wasn't for the owner of the yard we're at - I worked for her for years before I got him, and kept my last horse there, so knew her very well, and when Fitz came up for sale she approached me and offered the livery deal we've got so that I could get him. He was one she'd bred herself, and she knew he was't getting on where he was, and that he and I had always gotten on really well when he'd been at hers, and she suggested I go try him out with the option of working livery for him. I had no intentions of having a horse while at uni, as I couldn't afford it, so having him at all is all down to her and the working livery situation!
> 
> It won't last forever - when I go to clinical veterinary school next year, he'll have to go with me, as I'll not be home often enough to see him otherwise, but in the meantime it is an ideal situation! I know a few people over here who do working livery - it isn't all that common, but you'll find one or two at most riding schools. It's a good way to help make ends meet and guarantee exercise and daily care of your horse, especially if you know and trust the instructor and yard manager, but for a lot of people it's very difficult knowing that you have no control over who rides your horse! It doesn't bother me, as I know the instructor wouldn't put anyone unsuitable on him, but it drives my sister nuts (she also does working livery for her horse, although a different deal as he does less work than mine does) that people whom she doesn't necessarily like end up riding her horse!
> 
> I don;t know whether it is something that happens in the states, but it may be worth asking at riding schools locally if it's something that interests you!


What you are describing is much like a lease, you own the horse but someone else has the use of it, full or part time. It's pretty common in the States.


----------



## MorabMom

We board at a small family-owned stable about 3 miles up the road from us. The stable-owner, whom I consider a Wonder Woman, feeds a dozen horses twice a day, blankets in the winter (if needed), fly masks in the summer, holds for the farrier, and does the worming. Her facility has a round ring, a washing station, and what I call a 'patience tree'. The stable has very little, if at all, turnover. She has a 3 week old sorrel filly there, out of black/white paints. The mom is homozygous. Due to the drought last summer, and the lack of hay, her price per horse went up to $250 each for pasture board. We have two horses and consider it a small price to pay for the attention she gives to each animal. Eventually, we'll add a 'lean-to' or a couple of stalls to our boys' pasture.


----------



## BellaMFT

We got super lucky. We pay $75 per horse. We get five acres for just our two so in the summer we don't have to feed. We buy our own hay in the winter. We do help maintain the fences on the property more to make sure that our horses are safe.


----------



## sapphiresrider

I keep my mare at home - but I used to keep my old mare Diamond at an EC and it was something like £135 a month.


----------



## minstrel

natisha said:


> What you are describing is much like a lease, you own the horse but someone else has the use of it, full or part time. It's pretty common in the States.


Part time leases over here don't tend to cover all your horses costs... if any! I come from quite a horsy area, and horses here tend to go on loan either full time so that everything is covered by the leaser but there is no change of ownership and exchange of money, or else you end up having to pay someone to ride your horse. I don't know anyone here who part-loans, and haven't heard of any elsewhere that cover all the costs the way working livery does. It's definitely a different thing over here - when looking at types of board, (full, half, grass, DIY) working livery is on the list...


----------



## pkhorse22

*board in our area*

We used to board, but were able to move ours home a couple years ago.
We were paying $175 for pasture board, an indoor/outdoor arena, and hay only. No blanketing, grain, or anything else. I would say with increased hay costs in rural western Minnesota are closer to $200.00 now from what I hear.......I know it is higher for stalls.


----------



## verona1016

My barn is $325/month for full care. The horses only get 3-4 hours of turnout daily, which is my only complaint. If I could find a similarly priced barn with all-day or 24/7 turnout that also had a dressage trainer, I'd seriously consider moving...


----------



## corgi

I pay $250 a month for full care field board. It includes hay, grain, blanketing. Stall board costs $100 more and the horses are stalled overnight in the winter and during the heat of the day during summer.

While I am not paying for stall board, the owner did stall Izzy at night for a few days while she recovered from an injury. She gave her bute for 2 days and did not charge me for the bute or the stall.

I love my barn.

We have trails, a large outdoor arena. ( it is grass..i wish it wasn't) and a small round pen.


----------



## jinxremoving

OMG! The people paying like $300/mo... you all are so lucky. Board at my barn is almost $600/mo!


----------



## newbierider

I live in southern calif and pay 275 per horse. They have a half covered 24x24 foot stall. They are fed hay 2x a day and she puts out the supplements I provide. They are blanketed during cold nights and pens are cleaned almost daily. I have a tack shed, a round pen and an outside arena as well as being close to trails. I also park my little 2 horse trailer on the property.

But I just leased some land of my own that I am fencing and moving the horses too, not that I am not happy with the barn ..just I would kind of like the freedom of doing my own thing


----------



## Ransomed

450
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustAwesome

I pay $105 every 5 weeks 

-grin-


----------



## MisssMarie

250 for pasture board in so cal by a national park
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MakinDust23

I live in north eastern ohio, where i board my mare its 250 full care. the barn owner supplies good quality hay/grain/feeding in the am/pm cleans the stalls 1x a day has a 70x170 indoor arena temp controlled tack room, temp controlled viewing room by the arena trails across the road large grassy pastures. then there is also 125/month for self care where you pay for a stall.......and you do everything else.....I pay 150 right now bc i dont have any hay and i use the owners, but once i am able to start making hay my cost will go down to 125 again.


----------



## CookieCrumbs

$150,tack room,corral,trails,feed,all included!


----------



## Amlalriiee

$300 a month


----------



## cowgirlup24

I pay $150 a month which includes hay,farrier's fee,private large run/pasture per horse with run in shed,use of the round pen,my own locker in the tack room along with a place for my saddle and they also have a large stall for whatever reason one may be needed.. Two other big pluses are the BO trains horses so if needed I don't have to haul my horse to a trainer however far away and there are horse trails within a half mile of the ranch  If I want my horse to have grain I pay for it but the BO and/or his wife do the feeding. Also I live in Central Wisconsin


----------



## jasperlover

Im in Florida and i pay 100$ for full board but with grain its a bout 200$ AND THAT IS FULL BOARD, so im getting a pretty good deal!


----------



## tiffrmcoy

I pay $500 ($250each) a month for both my horses private pasture board including feed and hay and I live in south east Texas.


----------



## Yoshi

I pay $CAD 400 per month and that includes everything you'd expect for a horse on full livery (turnout, blanketing, worming, hay, feed, mucking out and anything that the horse needs for his or her daily care.
My yard has an indoor and outdoor school and the yard owner is also a first class rider and instructor and I find her lesson fee really reasonable. 
It's interesting to compare barn prices in different parts of the world :thumbsup:


----------



## JumpingJiminy

$670 a month for indoor board, for one horse. Turnout everyday, hay four times a day, blanketing, grain twice a day, heated tack room, locker room, lounge. Indoor arena, outdoor arena, dressage arena, round pens, several wash stalls, derby field, looping track, groomed trails. Stalls cleaned daily, arenas drug daily. Paddocks cleaned weekly. Unlimited access to the barn 24/7.

I live in Southern Colorado.

That doesn't even include farrier, vet bills, or lessons. Jeeez. I'm a sucker.


----------



## jess93

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CodeMonk

JumpingJiminy said:


> $670 a month for indoor board, for one horse. Turnout everyday, hay four times a day, blanketing, grain twice a day, heated tack room, locker room, lounge. Indoor arena, outdoor arena, dressage arena, round pens, several wash stalls, derby field, looping track, groomed trails. Stalls cleaned daily, arenas drug daily. Paddocks cleaned weekly. Unlimited access to the barn 24/7.
> 
> I live in Southern Colorado.
> 
> That doesn't even include farrier, vet bills, or lessons. Jeeez. I'm a sucker.


Maybe a bit on the high end, but for what you get, it sounds pretty good to me.
Wish I could provide all that to my boarders.


----------



## skyhorse1999

180/mo in the pasture including feed and a monthly lesson. lakeville, mn


----------



## Ne0n Zero

$225 a month full care for a standing stall/125 acres of pasture they are rotated between throughout the turnout season. During the winter they are kept in two small paddocks up close to the barn where there is an overhang coming off the barn included for immediate shelter. (They always have access to this area no matter where they are turned out, but the small paddocks are connected to the barn, so). BO tries to give them as much turnout time as possible, weather permitting. 

This price also includes the BO cleaning stalls (they use shredded paper instead of shavings which is really good for Beau because of previous breathing issues he had in the past), feeding (grain 2x a day I believe + hay), and we are also allowed access to their medicine "cabinet" shelf area. Only stipulation is that if we use something and it runs out, we replace it. The owners live on property and there are no arenas but we are permitted to ride in any of the fields whenever we please. The roads around there are really quiet too so we can hack on those also.

They use an Amish farrier who knows how to do barefoot trimmings which is only $20 extra each time he comes (~every 4-6 weeks). 

We are in Erie, PA; this barn is located in McKean, about 25 mins away from my apartment.


----------



## BCtazzie

$150cad a month including hay, outdoor board.


----------



## Spirit Lifter

I pay 150/mth includes hay, pasture, oats, turn out, worming, stalls cleaned, etc. All I pay is the vet bill. And my BO is very nice to boot and my riding partner!


----------



## Spirit Lifter

NeON Zero....We are close and should ride together sometime!


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

I pay... 0$ a month, includes stall, shavings, turnout and hay. I help the BO a few hours a week, clean some stalls, rake the isle, feed thechickens. Odd.and end stuff. He doesn't require it, but I do it to feel better about getting free board and hay. He also just bought my daughter a pony, and gave me a youth saddle for her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

I am the luckiest gal on earth I do believe lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## perfectcountrygirl

I don't board my horses but my parents have a few boarders and they pay $400 per month.


----------



## Kathieh

*Board Fees*

FLORIDA.....I offer Full Board and Pasture Board, Full going up to $550 FROM $500 and pasture boarding is $200 to 250. Full board includes: O/A and T/A hay, fed 3x per day. Lunch hay is put in a small mesh net bag to control eating too quickly and lasts them longer through the day. Stall with shavings cleaned daily. Blankets on and off. Medications and supplements. I will apply fly spray daily but not needed much as I distribute fly predators every 3 weeks. Barn, paddocks and most pastures kept free of manure that we pick. Pasture board includes we feed the owners supplied feed.
All include the use of riding arena, round pen, tack room with A/C, grooming matted stalls, use of fridge and table/chairs in barn. At times I supply lunch on saturdays. No set hours at the barn.
Recently I am hearing complaints about the hay, accusations I feed coastal hay, what kind of grain is being fed to my horse (the one boarder where I supply the grain but she never asks me about it) One boarder has had multiple illnesses with her horse and is difficult to reach by phone. We have had to walk her horse in emergency situations. Also, I was told this horse only cribs if he doesn't have his collar on. He is quickly ruining our fence boards and posts as he constantly pulls on the boards. The collar is too loose to do any good and she chastised me for tightening it.
I have no choice but to make new rules and raise the board for these whiners! I even have one that has left the gate open several times to let out 3 or more horses!


----------



## Kathieh

*Board fees*

I would love to have some of you boarders who respect your situations. I have one boarder who does extra work for me as well and she is the only one I completely trust. Any Florida people looking to move to a private farm?


----------



## HorseCapital

Where in Fl?? Haha I pay $400 for pasture board (not even a private pasture) with me footing all the bills (hay, feed etc), they don't touch the horse period. If she's bleeding or hurt from one of the other horses beating on her they call me to drive out there. I don't like it but not many other people are boarding any cheaper or for any different.. Esp with HITS being here =/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsebraid

200/month per horse. I have two. They have 12x12 stalls, 10 acres of green pastures, 2 outdoor round pens (1 is a 50ft john lyons pen and the other is a wooden hand built 30 ft pen) and a smaller indoor riding arena. As much hay as they need, and feed is included. Only the farrier bills and vet bills are extra. Oh, and there is a young woman aspiring to be a trainer so she's done green broke my horse for free, and will be doing it on my mare after she pops her foal.

I do feed them on Sundays, as well as mucking stalls and some other barn cleaning - but thats because I want to, it's the only day I can spend 12 hours at the barn and I like taking care of them. And it's helped me bond with the other horses there since I'll groom the ones that think they're pigs and get all muddy.  It's a small family owned facility so they are happy for the help!


----------



## Kathieh

*Board Fees*

@HorseCapital 

Sorry about your situation! Sounds crazy but maybe your facility is more refined than mine. I have an arena but not indoors. Our barn is in Venice FL, are you in Ocala?

@Horsebraid

When I was the boarder I loved to help with chores and it did help me bond with my new horse! Sounds like you're not afraid to work. Where is your boarding place?


----------



## HorseCapital

@Kathieh

Yes, I'm in Ocala.. It's not too ultra nice for the price, it's 20 acre turnout with 5 other horses. A covered dressage arena and a track that you can ride that wraps the property line. Stalls start at $750, it's just covenient to where I live.. I've been shopping around for a new boarding facility for 2-3 months now. It's hard this time of the year. I'd love to have a stall for my girl!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I pay 200 a month for partial board. They feed for me in the am, but I do pm feed, and my stall. We've got an oversized arena, a round pen, we're connected to miles of trail (even if you have to ride main roads to get to some of it). Annie gets a run on her stall and her own tackroom. I actually enjoy doing partial. Its means the bf can't say no when I want to see my horse 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merkelshof

$1900 per month for 5 horses , 2 roosters, 18 chickens, 5 chicks, 1 dog, house cat , ? # of barn cats a few coyotes and other varmints , 1 hubby and college kid on weekends , my HS senior and me, totally self care, no indoor, 24/7 turn out on 3 acres ( rotation), does not include electricity ,hay, grain or anything else!


----------



## Merkelshof

rubyhorse said:


> mine is at least 1300 per month


:shock: Where do you live and I hope you get a back rub with that or did you accidentally add a zero!!


----------



## Kayella

My two pasture puffs sit on 8 acres of 24/7 turn-out for $60 a horse each month. It's just 8 acres, we built the stalls and feed shed ourselves and maintain the fence. 

My new colt Henny will be boarding down the street on partial board for $125 a month. They have 12x12 stalls, turn-out, a large covered roundpen, and about 15 acres for riding. Not too bad I suppose, considering everyone else's prices.


----------



## horsebraid

@Kathieh
Oh, I have no problems with a little farm work.  I've only been boarding for about six months, and I miss taking care of them on a daily basis. I look foward all week to the back breaking hours at the barn! I board in Volant, Pennsylvania. It's a really small (mostly) amish town in western pa. Really close to the ohio/pa line


----------



## cebee

I have 2 horses, and pay $200 each per month ( live in West Michigan) Have an indoor arena, an outdoor, round pen. It is pasture board, with the BO providing hay, we provide grain if we want it ( but most boarders say they hay is good enough, and the horses stay fat enough, that we only give em grain if we want supplements. ) There are trails on site, and more across the street. as well as many many trails within a few miles. no stalls ( several available if a horse is injured or the day before a show..) It is pretty much a trail barn, with some 4H girls who show WP. WHile I wish there were stalls, there are 24 horses, so I imagine having stalls for them would really up the $$! There are leans to in each pasture. Tack closets, a wash area, and an out house! =)


----------



## WesternJake

Instead of doing pasture board, I was able to find a position at a barn that is cleaning stalls 3/4 days of the week in exchange for full board. 

I only have to provide grain; hay and shavings are all provided. 

The amenities there include:
60 x 60 covered arena (which they are hoping to expand to 120x60) 
Probably about a 50x50 outdoor paddock that doubles as outdoor arena. We are allowed to ride in the large field as well though.
Group or private turnout (the only downfall is they don't have a lot of turnout. The large field is probably about 5 or so acres, and then there are 2 probably half-acre paddocks, and another 2 smaller paddocks.) 
Stalls cleaned daily
Wash rack (Cold right now; water heater is broken lol) 
Heated tack room
Lounge/barn office 
Refrigerator in barn or in office that we are allowed to use
Round pen

It's a nice facility overall. Not really public by any means. The only boarders there are me and another girl and it's just in exchange for stall cleaning. Mainly a private facility. 

Emily


----------



## Leahrene

Ive boarded at a lower quality barn for 70 and over at a show barn for 300. Pasture there was 200. Fed and cleaned everything for me. The barn im at now is mor lower quality but right by the fair grounds and its huge 30 acre feild that they let us ride in. Full care there is 250. The new barn were moving to after show season is about 300 50 acres and can work off.


----------



## mselizabeth

$250 a month for a nice large outdoor lot. He also receives grain. 

We live in Nebraska.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kootenay

I pay $200/ month for board plus $150 a year to use the arena.
Trails, indoor and outdoor arenas, large pen with shelter. Hay included, they'll fed grain for free but you have to supply it.

Man I don't miss Vancouver boarding prices!


----------



## horses4me

I pay $150 a month for pasture board and he also offers them free choice grass hay while in pasture. I also have access to an arena and trails. I do however feed my own grain (supplements) as I have to pull him out of pasture for that. BUT I love where I board and the BO is amazing.


----------



## SlideStop

On Long Island your easily looking at $800-1000+ for a full board facility. Many times they are over crowded so the horses get little turn out in small paddocks. I knew a friend who had to pay extra for her horses 4 hour turn out on grass. If you want to save a buck you can go with a backyard barn in the towns that a zones for horses. Usually around $400 rough board to $650ish for full board. Obviously facilities vary by the place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

Dream's board was $800 a month. Mainly because we were paying for full board, training, and paying off the horse all to the same guy XP


----------



## LoveIsTheAnswer

Well, I don't have my horse yet, I'm getting it in the fall/winter. I looked into the boarding and it's $300.00 in pasture, $400.00 in paddock, and $550.00-up for inside boarding.


----------



## kindredspirit

I'm in Maine. First barn used to charge $300 which included my horse being turned out daily into a (small) paddock crammed with other mares, indoor riding area (always crammed and we couldn't use it after 8pm despite having lights- owner wanted people off the property by then), shavings provided, grain you had to buy, use of minimal trails. I left because the place was overcrowded.

Second place charged $350 a month which included daily paddock turn out, use of a HUGE indoor arena, and flakes of hay. Had to provide grain. No trails there (which is pointless for me - I'm a trail rider).

Third place, which I am now living at, was $250 per horse included free choice hay and stalling if needed, otherwise there was 24/7 turn out with the barn being the run-in. Buy your own grain. I pretty much do the same for my boarder at the same rate


----------



## sarahkgamble

I live in Florence, SC and my horse's board is $250/month, which includes pasture turnout with hay, fed 1x daily (though some horses are fed 2x daily), blanketing, spot in tack room, access to a few trails, round pen, arena (though rather small), and a jump field. Farrier, teeth, vaccinations, and worming are all extra whenever they happen. However, there is no charge for holding them for the vet or farrier.


----------



## MikeDonnaNancy

$375 for board includes hay, shavings, stall cleaning, Seminole grain 2X day, turnout 3-4 hours a day, use of wash racks, a tack locker. Alfalfa is an extra $55, bringing my total to $430. That's board only, the extras (training, farrier, worming, salt blocks, administering meds if needed, etc, runs it up quite a bit on a monthly basis)


----------



## WyomingRallyRacer

85$ for stall, indoor and outdoor arenas, round pens, and property to ride on
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KaylaMarie96

My barn charges $400 a month for full care, fly spray, daily turn out, blanketing, a big indoor and outdoor arena, round pen, and some trails. There are also lots of big pastures with nice green grass for the horses, two heated tack rooms with tvs and a mini fridge, a lounge room, and a heated wash stall. So it's not too bad. I wouldn't say it's cheap but not overly spendy  I'm in Oregon 
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Oh! And also, daily stall cleaning ( except Sundays) + shavings


----------



## KennyRogersPaints

My barn is dirt cheap for my area, and is $475 full board (hay 4X a day, grain 3x 4hrs t/o stalls cleaned, water filled once daily, indoor and outdoor, blanketing, flyspray t/o boots) and it is cheap becuase of the limited turnout, but I also work there to help out my BO so I have a ton of say on what happens to my horse. I love where I am, it's so nice and relaxed, but not yeehaw I have to worry about my horse 24/7 because its so relaxed. Most show barns in my area go for $600-1500.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carp

Wow good thread with prices varying. We are paying 175 now but there is another place that is 100 for pasture nearby. Just not sure if we want to move him and put him through all the change as he is happy where he is.


----------



## amandaandeggo

My barn is $725/mo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DriftingShadow

I board in Mississippi at an english facility that was once used as an eventing training center. They still have all of the old xc set up, and an indoor and outdoor arena. It's a total of about 900 acres but 300 acres is for cows (you can still ride in it if your horse doesn't mind). There are about 15 geldings with my boy, plus 5 seperate paddocks and the mare pasture. So I would say there are about maybe 40 (maybe a little more) horses on the property. Owner still gives lessons to beginners but leaves the rest of us to our own ideas. 

Drifter is full pasture board and I pay $65/month. Yes. 65/month. And no I am not lying. I have to supply everything, but the farrier is at the barn every Tuesday. You sign a book for that week if you want your horse looked at. Drifter wears all 4 shoes and it usually costs me $75. The vets came last month and spent 2 days going through every horse on the place. Drifter had teeth floated, sedation, sheath cleaning and spring shots for about $175. Every other month I am also supplied with a wormer to give him.

So my bill varies when I add in everything for him, but board bill alone is only about $65. The most its been so far is about $90 with the wormer fee. This place is WONDERFUL. I would reccommend it to anyone. I am not sure but I think full care stall board is $250. I know its offered, but I am just not sure about the price. I know it's 200 and something though


----------



## TXClickerChick

I am in S Texas, near San Antonio and though I had a good deal paying $180 and supplying me feed. $120 in California is pretty good. lol. Dolly is turned out most of the time. The man stalls her during bad weather/rain (which we don't seem to be getting much of.) I supply the feed, but the man supplies the hay (which is not the best quality right now, so I have Dolly on a "hay stretcher" food) and feeds twice a day.


----------



## vera

I'm in Central Utah. I pay $50 per month for a self care stall and arena. Hay is around $5 or $6 per bale depending on what cut it is.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

It is about $200-225 where I live. I personally do not board my horses but that is the rates of the average barn in my area. A few miles down the road where I live they have an indoor and outdoor arena, a heated wash stall, two plugins and a light switch by each stall, a locked tack room, many stalls with daily turnout as well as graining and twice daily hay, once inside and once out. They also do all of the stall cleaning and will put blankets and fly masks on the horses. They only charge $225ish which reading all of those expensive things it sounds like a pretty good deal. There are also trails that my father and I made through the woods which are connect to their property that we invite them to use.

I live about 20 miles outside of Green Bay, Wisconsin.


----------



## Hearts Song

I pay 300$. It includes hay and sawdust, feeding, turnout. I was at a rough board barn for 160 before, and found it cheaper to be here and spend 300$ and have everything provided for me (besides grain, but my mare is on a completely different feed as the barn horses.) I clean my own stall 5 days a week and do my own water, but I volunteer to do that.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

I moved barns and now I pay $200 ($100 a horse) a month pasture board includes feed 2x a day, 2 round pens, a riding arena, the horses have a lean to in the pasture and access to any and everything at the barn also I provide hay


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

I lease, but my leaser pays 160 a mo for board and I'm in California. That also includes feed.


----------



## IRaceBarrels

I pay 360. Its full care and includes 2x day hay turn out indoor arena bedding and fly control. Its pretty spendy for my area but its a nice little place. I live in Oregon.


----------



## Critter sitter

ok i though I had cheap board .. now i am not so sure.. 
I pay$160 for hay stall and run I supply feed and self care.. and we do loads of extras for BO


----------



## IRaceBarrels

KennyRogersPaints said:


> My barn is dirt cheap for my area, and is $475 full board (hay 4X a day, grain 3x 4hrs t/o stalls cleaned, water filled once daily, indoor and outdoor, blanketing, flyspray t/o boots) and it is cheap becuase of the limited turnout, but I also work there to help out my BO so I have a ton of say on what happens to my horse. I love where I am, it's so nice and relaxed, but not yeehaw I have to worry about my horse 24/7 because its so relaxed. Most show barns in my area go for $600-1500.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


1500! Omg that is rent for a super nice place. That is just crazy. Do they feed the horses gold?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

Those high priced barns have paid help and don't skimp on bedding. Plus they are usually supporting an indoor arena plus an outdoor. Lots of maintenance with horses being hard on stuff.


----------



## BarrelWannabe

When I was boarding and had a horse, I paid $150 for selfcare. Just use of the facility was included but that mean 24 hour access to round pen, and an indoor and outdoor arena. Also had small paddocks to turn horses out.
After that, I paid $200-$250 for hay, grain, farrier, etc.

To top it all off, the stable wasn't but 2 miles from my house, so I saved on gas money!


----------



## Equilove

I used to pay $350.

Feed twice a day, round pen, outdoor arena with jumps/standards, indoor arena with jumps/standards, pond to fish in, a HUGE forest with lots of trails right at the end of the driveway, on-site vet, people to ride to shows with, and lots of people to ride with. Only downside was no turnout unless you did it yourself and supervised.


----------



## Jsutton

In Rolla, Missouri, I paid $325 a month for 40 acres shared with 5 other horses, twice daily feedings, worming, trimming, hay, turn out, outdoor arena, cleaning, and a pet when I couldn't come out. It was also five min on horseback from National Forest Land with tons of horse trails


----------



## jfisher256

In my general area, board can range from as cheap as $150-upwards of $1500 for packages like training board. Full board at the barn I will be boarding at soon is $800 for full care board. What I chose? Field board. Because field board = $400/month and you pretty much get all the same amenities as stall boarders do: use of all facilities, feed, nice big open fields to run around in, place for boarders to keep tack, etc. Only thing that is different really, is having a stall. I don't mind having field board and from what I've learned it's better for a horse to be out a lot. Some rescues and owners I've talked that that are adopting out/selling their horses prefer they be on pasture 24/7. So it works out not only in the horse's favor but mine/my parents' wallet's favor! hehe! :lol:


----------



## MBFoley

One of my horses works off his full care board by working as the teaser on a thoroughbred farm so he's free for everything, feed, hay, total care including farrier, vet, basically they are leasing him but I still have 100% access to him for anything including breeding. The other two are on self care pasture board at a riding stable. Includes 24/7 turn out, very limited use of stalls, full use of facilities (wash stall with hot and cold water, feed room, tack room, outdoor arena with jumps, indoor being built, 200+ acres of trails) and hay for $150/month per horse.


----------



## katec1991

I pay $250 a month for pasture board, but it includes blanketing, grain twice a day, hay, fly masks, indoor/outdoor arena, supplements, and trails. 

I live near Detroit, MI


----------



## Leonsbrushofluck

I pay 185.00 a month in Hazelwood, MO. There is an indoor arena, and an outdoor arena. No trails and really no land. The horses are turned out in rotations for about 14 hours a day(mines turned out at night, 100+ degrees on a black horse no thank you!) they feed I just provide everything. They give hay but its nothing special. Mine gets straight alfalfa parts of the day or alfalfa mix, whichever I can find in our drought!


----------



## Critter sitter

So today I go to pay my board for my 2 horses. And my BO wanted to talk to me. He says he will no longe be providing hay for my horses. I say ok. So rent will be less . He says no I'm going to charge you 160 per horse with no no hay provided. I about fell down. I said. Oh I don't think so. not when I can go down the road and get full care for 180 per horse . That's bs. So I spent the rest of the day looking for a place. And through word of mouth and some luck I found a place for 165.00 per with full care. I really liked my barn and didn't want to move but 160 for just a dry lot stall And a round pen. No arena no hay and I do all and extra barn chores. 
Yay not I get to move. GRRRRR
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bobthebuilder

about 700$.
But it includes everything, and I mean everything. 
Horse walkers, lunge arenas, 6 other arenas, feed etc. You name it.


----------



## mareabol

I'm in college so I have two different board rates. During the summer and winter months off I pay $175 for self care. Its a really nice barn where I get two stalls and a Field for my self. One stall is for my horse and the other is for all my supplies/ tack/ feed. The barn has two round pens, wash rack, cross ties, grass ring, and over 200 acres of ride out. 

The other barn that I am at during the school year costs $150. This place is full care and includes a stall with everything, but I supply the feed. The owner supplies really good quality hay that she grows herself. The farm has a bluestone ring and 40 acres of turnout. This barn is not as fancy as the other and it does not have a wash stall, cross ties, round pen, ect. It does have really nice ride out though. she has over 600 acres to ride on, because the surrounding cattle farmers let her use their land. This one works for me during the school year, since I am in the riding program at school and trailer in for most of my lessons.

Oh BTW the first barn is in Northern Va and the Second is in Central VA.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

I charge 100/mo self care and 135/mo semi-self care.

Self Care: Boarders provide feed and clean atleast 4x weekly, worm, farrier, vet, etc. I'll feed and water em and that's it.

Semi-Self Care: Boarders provide feed, I clean daily, feed & water and provide fresh straw bedding once a week. Owners take care of farrier, worming, vet, etc.


----------



## Skyebird03

We have two boarding stables in my area (Central, IL). One does monthly family shows, cattle sorting shows and practice, and once every few months they do overnight campouts and trail rides. They also offer riding lessons and host clinics and extreme cowboy races. Her board includes use of the outdoor arena, regular farrier and vet checks, shavings, hay twice a day unless on turnout, and up to 3lbs of grain a day. The indoor arena is extra and any blankets are provided by the owner although the barn lady will put them on if necessary. You have a choice between full turnout with a run in shed, a run in with a 15x15 runout, or stalled in the barn with a few hours of turnout a day. Her board is $180/month with and extra $7 a week if you want her to clean your stalls. She also allows you to use her tack room and park your trailer on her property

The other board place is basically pasture turnout all year. No stalls. Outdoor arena. Owner is resposible for vet and farrier scheduling. They will bring up the horses once a day for grain. You get to go chase yours down when you decide to go by and ride. Board is $185/month


----------



## Runninghot88

In the south of Wisconsin board can range any where from $185-$550. The place I am at with an indoor and outdoor of outdoor board is $210 and indoor is $320.


----------



## Runninghot88

Has anyone noticed that our horses live better and eat better then we do. lol


----------

